# Inexpensive popping rod?



## Capt. Kahala (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and would like suggestions for an inexpensive popping rod to pair with a Saragosa 10000. I was thinking about something in the 7 1/2' - 8' range thats not going to break the bank. I'm an avid jigger but ild like to have a popping rod on the boat just in case. I fish mostly out of Port Aransas. 
Thanks folks.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Capt. Kahala said:


> I'm new to the forum and would like suggestions for an inexpensive popping rod to pair with a Saragosa 10000. I was thinking about something in the 7 1/2' - 8' range thats not going to break the bank. I'm an avid jigger but ild like to have a popping rod on the boat just in case. I fish mostly out of Port Aransas.
> Thanks folks.


I really like the OTI Ocean Extreme (OTI-3106-768 ). Its 7'6". i got mine for about $290.00 shipped. just look around for them.

Jim


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The OTI OceanXtreme rods are on clearance now because they're being re-worked for a release later this year. Now is the time to pull the trigger on one. A lot of my dealers offer free shipping on orders over $200 so with no tax or shipping, you are getting the best deal


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

cant go wrong with the OTI Ocean Xtreme for popping


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> cant go wrong with the OTI Ocean Xtreme for popping


Hey Anthony Mad Marlin. Aren't you suppose be ban?


----------

